# Lower Westchester Trainers and/or Classes



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

I live in lower Westchester County, NY and will be getting our newest addition about the second or third week in February. Here he is at four weeks. I cannot wait and we are so very excited.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y98/Nylon05/BabyBacchus.jpg[/img]]photobucket 

I grew up with G.S. and never enrolled any of our dogs in any kind of training or obedience school (we trained them ourselves) and always had well-behaved dogs. BUT.....that was before I was married with a toddler so there is a bit of trepidation there (since this will be our "first family dog" especially for my daughter). It's been a long time since I last trained a puppy (1995) with my last shepherd dying in 2005. My daughter will be in school three days out out of the week so I will definitely have the time I guess I am a bit nervous since it's been so long. I am currently preggo w/our second on the way, this is why we are getting the dog in the midst of winter instead of the summer. I want to make sure the major training is done by the time I give birth in mid August. I am strongly considering a trainer to assist me w/the training or some type of obedience school. If anyone can recommend someone and/or a class in lower Westchester County, NY that is reputable it would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks...


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I would highly recommend Steve Diller who operates the Center For Applied Animal Behavior & Canine Training Inc in Elmsford NY.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Many thanks. I will definitely give him a call.


----------

